# ppp with Huawei E1550



## balanga (Aug 10, 2017)

I've been searching for guides on how to use a 3g usb modem with FreeBSD and there are quite a number so am not sure which provides a definitive solution.  It appears that you need to know whether your modem is supported before trying to set it up, and I read somewhere that the place to look is /sys/dev/usb/serial/u3g.c. I've looked and don't see any mention of a Huawei E1550. Does that mean there is no point in trying to set it up? If I tried to use this modem, at what point would I find that it will not work with FreeBSD? 

When I insert it there are some messages re cd0 and da1 which mention storage devices, but I've read that I need to use modeswitch before I can use it as a modem under FreeBSD, but if it isn't supported then will modeswitch work?
Accoding to http://www.bsdguides.org/2009/3g-portable-internet-access/


> There are two ways to do this, either using camcontrol+devd or usb_modeswitch. I use camcontrol+devd method as by default it already in the system.



How do I use camcontrol+devd ?

These are some of the links I read which only go far as to confuse me even more...

https://www.tomek.cedro.info/freebsd-ppp-gsm3glte-modem/
https://gist.github.com/pvalkone/9170523


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 10, 2017)

I don't think you need any of that. Have you tried `cu -l /dev/cuaU0.0`

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/15952/


----------

